# Tandy, Realastic. Radioshack. Torches



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember this company when they were in England but sadly they are no more over here but are they still going in other countrys, We now have Maplins instead of Tandy.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 28, 2011)

I had one like the one on the bottom. Remember the free battery cards they used to have?

Geoff


----------



## HotWire (Mar 28, 2011)

I had one like the small light and one like the gray light on the bottom. They gave you a card for your wallet. Each time you made a purchase they punched a hole in it and when you had enough holes punched--you got free carbon/zinc batteries.


----------



## flashlight_guy_! (Apr 21, 2011)

The battery card...that brings back memories!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to walk to radio shack once a month to get my free battery. I sold/traded my 5D cell light because I could never get enough batteries for it


----------



## MWClint (Apr 22, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> I had one like the one on the bottom. Remember the free battery cards they used to have?
> 
> Geoff


 
mine was similar, except it was black plastic with a yellow bezel.


----------



## parnass (Apr 22, 2011)

Flying Turtle said:


> Remember the free battery cards they used to have?
> 
> Geoff



I, too, had a few *Battery of the Month Club* cards and several "free" RS flashlights.


----------

